# Fixing?



## nealjpage (Dec 19, 2005)

Well, I thought better about re-using my fixer, so I went out and got some more.  Processed 5 rolls and I'm wondering if I was supposed to increase fix time because of the amount of film.  That or temp wasn't high enough--hot water in darkroom is not working for some reason.  Anyways, each roll has just a little whiteness to it.  Now that it's been rinsed and Photo-floed, can I refix or am I SOL?


----------



## santino (Dec 19, 2005)

no refix is possible. the film already reacted to light.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 19, 2005)

Actually you can refix the film. It isn't the best solution as you may get a little residual fogging but it does work.
The milky white on the film is silver halide and the fix should remove it. Then wash, fotoflo and dry in the normal way.
You should always check your films before you put them in the wash. If you see any white patches or milkiness just refix.
It was probably due to the fix being cold - get it up to 20C with hot water from a kettle.


----------



## nealjpage (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks, Hertz.  I'll give 'er a shot tomorrow and see what I can get.


----------



## santino (Dec 20, 2005)

damn, I was sure it wasn't possible, I tried it once and it didnt work, Ilford Rapid Fixer was the stuff. any advice why?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 20, 2005)

Depends on how much light the film has received and how long since you fixed it and probably some other factors.
It _should_ have worked. The white is undeveloped silver in the form of silver halide. Thiosulphate fix disolves this out. If you leave the film (or print) in the fix long enough the black developed silver gets disolved out too.
Maybe you didn't leave it in the fix long enough.


----------



## nealjpage (Dec 20, 2005)

How long for re-fixing?  Five minutes?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 20, 2005)

Do it by inspection. It's OK to do it with the lights on so just keep taking it out to see how it's doing.
Make sure the fix is at 20C and agitate - continuously will make it work quicker.


----------



## nealjpage (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks, Hertz.  Worked great--didn't even see any dimisishment in quality or any fogging.


----------

